# Heart Stopping Moment



## ZookeeperDoug (Jun 5, 2011)

So this morning I get up, do my usual routine, start the coffee, feed the dogs, etc... After misting my vivs I decided to take the dogs for a walk because it rained last night and it was actually cool enough to do so(it is usually 85 by 8am). It was a good walk too. Saw 3 desert box turtles in the arroyo, a bullsnake, and a few hummingbirds. When I get home, I'm letting the dogs off leash when I notice Sophie, my smallest chihuahua sniffing at something.

It was one of my FG VENTS, On the carpet! Apparently I somehow managed to not completely close the vivarium. I quickly misted my hands and snatched it up and put it back. I found two others within 5 minutes. Each one I misted to rinse anything they might have come in contact with off. I've been freaking out looking in every crack, crevice, etc. since then. You don't realize how many impossibly small spaces you have for a frog to hide until you're seaching for a dime sized thumbnail in your office.

I was just now able to visually ID all the Vents that I should have in the viv. Huge sigh of relief when I finally managed to see them all, where they should be. I'm running out to get some velcro straps and snap clips for the built in locking holes in the Zoomed viv. I've left the fogger on low running constantly and am misting more than normal. I hope nobody got too dehydrated on their little "adventure" or came in contact with anything toxic. I use any chemicals to clean in my office, since that is where my aquariums are as well but I know how sensitive amphibians are.

Thankfully thanks to the rain and my swamp cooler the humidity in the hourse is 66% right now. Too low obviously, but better than the normal of less than 10%. I'm also glad that my dogs can't walk much more than a mile without tiring, they're all chihuahua's and little fatties. I'm sure had I been gone longer or went out to run errands every frog would have escaped and have been even harder to find.

I was beating myself up for a while. I know I dodged a bullet and will do my best not to let that happen again. I was really worried my dogs would get to one first.

So help me feel less like a complete idiot and share an escape, near escape, close call etc. What do you do? Anyone do anything special when something like this happens? Any special techniques to finding a lost frog? Anything extra you've done after finding them? Anything to look out for other than what I may have already thought of?


----------



## Woodsman (Jan 3, 2008)

I woke up one morning to watch one of my Blue D. truncatus hopping around on the floor. I evetually found four of the five of them outside the tank and one in the tank. Now, a year later, they are a nice breeding colony and no worse for their jaunt into the human world.

That said, making sure I close each tank before I move onto another is a constant concern. Forgetting to do so can lead to a real disaster.

Take care, Richard.


----------



## guppygal (Aug 23, 2007)

I think it's happened at least once to all of us. Male Leucs are the worst. I've had to chase a couple of 'em down within the hood on top of their tank, but it was still scary.

Sneaky lil devils, aren't they?


----------



## ConFuCiuZ (Jul 13, 2011)

Luecs are the worst. I have 6 in one tank and when i go to take them out a cleanup i can never find one. I would search for an hour and never find him. I always have the fear that he escaped, but the next morning he shows up. Idk what up with that frog but hes sneaky.


----------



## Golden State Mantellas (Mar 12, 2011)

I had a bearded dragon that was quite the escape artist. She found an impossibly small opening in her outdoor summer home and disappeared one afternoon. I searched everywhere in my backyard, finally realizing that she was gone.

I found her two days later sunning herself in the high branches of my lemon tree! Needless to say I sealed up EVERY small opening on the summer home and never had a repeat.

Sorry, no frog escape stories for me


----------



## jbherpin (Oct 16, 2009)

My Tincs tend to hang out near the top of the viv on pothos(or glass wall), and the other day i was searching them out before the feed(as per my regular routine), I saw 2 and thought the other was under the 1 stone slab they like, but when i went to pour in some food, the 1 simply walked onto to "lip" of the glass wall completely free... I almost shat my pants, and quickly made a loose net with my hands/fingers and simply guided the frog back down into the viv. The thing that bugs me is if he would have jumped, i would have had to grasp him(potentially too firm), or he would hit cement about 4' down. Thank god it went well.

Glad to hear your situation worked out well too!

JBear


----------



## RentaPig311 (Jul 6, 2009)

I've got some luec in q.t. that jump out every freakin time I feed them. Hoping to get the all clear from the doc today so I can put them in the real tank. Then there was my redfoot who escaped and stayed gone for 3 months.


----------



## kate801 (Jul 7, 2011)

No frog escapes, thankfully, but throughout the years I have had a Madagascar Day Gecko, an Amazon Tree Boa, and my best male Uroplatus Phantasticus get out. 

MGD got out at feeding time and disappeared. We found him a year or two later fat and happy, running across the ceiling. 

The ATB I quickly found nestled in a nearby plant. 

I found the U. Phantasticus cage open the day after a family party. Never found him. One of my biggest heartbreaks ever! I never let people go around the cages unsupervised anymore. SO glad all your frogs were found. Hope they all make it!


----------



## fieldnstream (Sep 11, 2009)

About two months before I moved one of my adult Lepidodactylus lugubris got loose. I couldn't find her anywhere, so I gave up and hoped that I would be able to find her when I cleaned out my room for the move. Well I checked EVERYTHING when I was packing, took way longer than normal packing would have. But I couldn't find her anywhere. I guessed that she left my room and was either somewhere in the house or had passed on. About 3 months after moving (5 months after she got loose), I saw a flash on the side of one of my treefrog tanks. I freaked thinking my P. tomopterna had gotten out. I lifted up the light fixture and there was my missing mourning gecko. She had been keeping warm in the fixture and staying fat on escaped crickets. The whole back side of the tank was covered in gecko-poop, don't know how I missed that clear sign that she was still around! A few months ago I sold off all my mourning geckos. As I was packing them up for shipping one escaped and I couldn't find her anywhere. I am still holding out hope that she will pop up soon (shes in my library/plant grow-out room, so there are plenty of hiding spots, water, and a few insects). Glad you found your frogs!


----------



## Pumilo (Sep 4, 2010)

I almost stepped on a little ball of hair on my way out of the frogroom many years ago. Stopped to see what it was and it was my breeding male intermedius, covered in dust bunnies and tangled in hair. He was looking rather dead. I immediately misted him and put him on moist sphagnum for half an hour. Then I detangled him with tweezers and put him back in quarantine. He was fine in the morning.
Some froggers keep shallow pans of water on the floor for potential escapees. Apparently they are pretty good about seeking out water when they need it.


----------



## varanoid (Jan 21, 2011)

Can't say that I share everyone's experience with luecs being sneaky escapers. Mine didn't even make a run for it when I left my vivarium door open all night and into the next afternoon.

Glad there is a happy ending to all these stories. I'm sure not everyone is so lucky.


----------



## jbherpin (Oct 16, 2009)

varanoid said:


> Can't say that I share everyone's experience with luecs being sneaky escapers. Mine didn't even make a run for it when I left my vivarium door open all night and into the next afternoon.


I have to agree, I can open the doors and take a few steps away to get a mister/feeder cup, etc. They never try to go for the open doors, only run for the back of the tank away from me.

JBear


----------



## Chunky (Aug 1, 2011)

Wow, you're very lucky! If a frog of mine escaped here, that would not be good. Glad to here everything's ok! Best of luck to you!


----------



## tclipse (Sep 19, 2009)

Glad to hear that you found them. 


I was watching some Sunday Night Football last fall, and saw some movement on the floor.. my male auratus was nonchalantly hopping across the room in front of the TV. To this day, the only explanation I can come up with is that he pushed the lid up just enough to get out of his 20G. I added a little piece of velcro and it hasn't happened since.


----------



## ryan10517 (Oct 23, 2010)

my friend had his tokay gecko escape on him. We could never find it, but three weeks later, he showed up behind his bed just as pissed off and angry as he usually is. That is why you don't use plexiglass lids!


----------



## ZookeeperDoug (Jun 5, 2011)

Oh man. We used to have a couple loose Tokay Geckos at this pet shop where I worked. We just left them out to catch stray feeder crickets and roaches. MAN were those suckers mean. Every once in a while you'ld run into one between the fish tanks or something and they'd scare the crap outta you.

Update: Happy to report everybody is still doing great. These guys are growing fast and coloring up even more than when I got them.


----------



## SavannaZilla (Jan 19, 2011)

Too many times my monitor and pythons have escaped their cages. My monitor used his hide to stand on and propped up the lid. I found him under my bookcase. My pythons escaped and made a break for it down the hall. So far, though, none of my darts have escaped.


----------



## Mr. elder (Jan 29, 2011)

haven't had frogs get out . but at the salt water store I worked at . a eel got out and was starting to dry out and looked died . we put in a bucket of salt water . hour or two later i came back to life . weird .


----------



## ryan10517 (Oct 23, 2010)

ZookeeperDoug said:


> Oh man. We used to have a couple loose Tokay Geckos at this pet shop where I worked. We just left them out to catch stray feeder crickets and roaches. MAN were those suckers mean. Every once in a while you'ld run into one between the fish tanks or something and they'd scare the crap outta you.
> 
> Update: Happy to report everybody is still doing great. These guys are growing fast and coloring up even more than when I got them.


hahaha thats funny. At the pet shop i worked at a while ago, we had a small population of escaped house geckos. The humidity was high enough for them in there, and they would munch on the escaped crickets and other feeders. A little baby one got stuck to a piece of tape high up on the wall, and you can still see it there to this day. 

Whenever we had tokays in, i would always let people hold them if they wanted. Some just never believed how mean they are until they found out first hand! muahahahahaha!


----------



## paintballislife (Apr 14, 2010)

I have had two escapes in my bedroom. My Azureus got out once and was able to catch him fairly quickly. Hes doing just fine.

However, one of my vitts got past me and in the process of stopping his fellow, didnt see him dart past me. About an hour and ahlf later, i found the cat very interested in something. Sure enough the lost vitt was covered in dust and hair. Quickly and gently grabbed him and put him in a film canister with water and gently pulled the crap off of him while he was in the viv. Three days later he died, I assume from stress or maybe internal injuries from the cat playing with him. I still feel really bad and will make sure I pay more attention in the future.


----------



## frogface (Feb 20, 2010)

I had my male Lorenzo make a break for it when I was trying to move him to his new, improved, tank. The cat and I spotted him at the same time. It's the only time I've moved faster than a cat.


----------



## rbrock (Nov 2, 2008)

We had one get out one night and was in the closet hardest thing to get a hold of in there,but did it. Sure glad you were able to find all of yours.


----------



## iRyan (Feb 17, 2011)

ZookeeperDoug said:


> Oh man. We used to have a couple loose Tokay Geckos at this pet shop where I worked. We just left them out to catch stray feeder crickets and roaches. MAN were those suckers mean. Every once in a while you'ld run into one between the fish tanks or something and they'd scare the crap outta you.
> 
> Update: Happy to report everybody is still doing great. These guys are growing fast and coloring up even more than when I got them.


You didn't happen to work at Petsbarn on Dyer did you? The one they have loose there is so huge and ridiculously loud.


----------



## shibbyplustax (Feb 28, 2011)

I'v never had any darts escape but my california king snake got loose and for about 4 months we couldnt find it. One day before school i hear my dad screaming to me for something in the basement, so i run down there n find him trying to control the snakes movements with a stool, he looked like a lion tamer lol. Needless to say mom n pops arent too fond of snakes in the house anymore.


----------



## JakkBauer (Jul 11, 2011)

shibbyplustax said:


> I'v never had any darts escape but my california king snake got loose and for about 4 months we couldnt find it. One day before school i hear my dad screaming to me for something in the basement, so i run down there n find him trying to control the snakes movements with a stool, he looked like a lion tamer lol. Needless to say mom n pops arent too fond of snakes in the house anymore.


Awesome image of your dad with a stool. Sounds like he may have had another one in his pants afterwards... Jk. California kings are notorious for escaping. I visit big box pet stores all the time for my job and the associates will sometimes inform me that their cali king has gone missing. This has prettmuch happend to every store I visit at least once. One time the snake had escaped down two tanks into a tank with baby beardies and the associate found him in the morning with one halfway down his gullet!

Sent from my DROIDX using Tapatalk


----------



## leuc11 (Nov 1, 2010)

I was cleaning my golden geckos tank I never closed it all the way and well he got out. A few hours later we found him licking the bowl of fruit salad we had for dinner


----------



## shibbyplustax (Feb 28, 2011)

JakkBauer said:


> Awesome image of your dad with a stool. Sounds like he may have had another one in his pants afterwards... Jk. California kings are notorious for escaping. I visit big box pet stores all the time for my job and the associates will sometimes inform me that their cali king has gone missing. This has prettmuch happend to every store I visit at least once. One time the snake had escaped down two tanks into a tank with baby beardies and the associate found him in the morning with one halfway down his gullet!
> 
> Sent from my DROIDX using Tapatalk


lol yes he deff did!


----------



## fieldnstream (Sep 11, 2009)

My Honduran Milksnake "spooky tangerine" (yes...awesome name I know...my little sister named him) got loose one time when my GF forgot to lock the lid and was missing for about 6 weeks. One morning I heard my brother squealing in the bathroom. I ran in there and there was spooky hanging out in the toilet. My brother said he was sitting there when he felt something brush him on the backside...he was a little shaken up. Luckily no "business" had taken place yet so I was able to get spook out without putting on a hazmat suit. I think my bro still has issues using that bathroom, but it makes me laugh every time I think about it.


----------



## shibbyplustax (Feb 28, 2011)

fieldnstream said:


> My Honduran Milksnake "spooky tangerine" (yes...awesome name I know...my little sister named him) got loose one time when my GF forgot to lock the lid and was missing for about 6 weeks. One morning I heard my brother squealing in the bathroom. I ran in there and there was spooky hanging out in the toilet. My brother said he was sitting there when he felt something brush him on the backside...he was a little shaken up. Luckily no "business" had taken place yet so I was able to get spook out without putting on a hazmat suit. I think my bro still has issues using that bathroom, but it makes me laugh every time I think about it.


LOL atleast he was on the toilet already before he $hit himself haha


----------



## ZookeeperDoug (Jun 5, 2011)

iRyan said:


> You didn't happen to work at Petsbarn on Dyer did you? The one they have loose there is so huge and ridiculously loud.


No. This was years ago at a pet store in Houston calle AquaMart2


----------



## ryan10517 (Oct 23, 2010)

fieldnstream said:


> My Honduran Milksnake "spooky tangerine" (yes...awesome name I know...my little sister named him) got loose one time when my GF forgot to lock the lid and was missing for about 6 weeks. One morning I heard my brother squealing in the bathroom. I ran in there and there was spooky hanging out in the toilet. My brother said he was sitting there when he felt something brush him on the backside...he was a little shaken up. Luckily no "business" had taken place yet so I was able to get spook out without putting on a hazmat suit. I think my bro still has issues using that bathroom, but it makes me laugh every time I think about it.


not your average meaning of "snake in the toilet" haha


----------



## Dendrodaved (May 4, 2010)

I Haven't had a frog escape (knock on wood) but one christmas I had gotten my son an albino corn snake, and I had fallen asleep holding him and next thing I knew he was gone, and I ended getting him another one, but 2 weeks later I was watching TV and there he was, just looking at me. well my son got 2 snakes that christmas.


----------



## ghostmantis (Aug 10, 2011)

I had a 3 foot female Varanus panoptes escape once. I searched everywhere in my house and couldn't find her. After two weeks or so I assumed the worst. Then my neighbor showed up at my door one sunday morning with a panicked look on her face. Turns out the monitor had somehow traveled to her basement. She was sitting on top of the neighbor's dryer when I found her looking fat as ever. Apparently she managed to find a few things to eat in those two weeks she was gone!


----------

